# 2nd Soil Test - Significant increase in pH level



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Just got my soil sample results back and my biggest takeaway when comparing to my 2019 results is that my PH has increased from 6.0 to 7.4. After the first results I put down the recommended amount of lime but that was that was the only time I put it down. I did install a sprinkler system and I have had water so could that be the main cause of the significant rise in PH? What's the best method to lower PH level? I also need to add Potassium so would an SOP both lower the PH by adding Sulfur and raise the Potassium

Any other recommendations or advice would be appreciated.

*Back 2021*



*Back 2019*



The results for the front were similar aside from the lower amount of Sulfur and slightly lower Potassium.

*Front 2021*


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

7.4 isn't terribly high. I would not add anything to bring it down.

SOP would be beneficial regardless since both your K and S are low. However, the S in SOP will not bring your pH down, only elemental sulfur will bring your pH down. And if your soil is naturally acidic your pH will eventually revert on its own.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How much lime did you apply and when? They recommended 77lb/ksqft which you should not do all at once.

I think you should use SOP to raise your K and sulfur. Avoid products with phosphorus.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

@Deadlawn Thank you

@g-man Unfortunately I don't have it written down but I believe it was a little less than 50lb/ksqft applied once in Spring 2020. Sprinkler system wasn't installed until after the test in 2019 so I'm wondering if that has played a part.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

ThickAndGreen said:


> Sprinkler system wasn't installed until after the test in 2019 so I'm wondering if that has played a part.


Some areas have hard water and can exacerbate the problem with PH. You can get your water tested or find out from your water company.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> ThickAndGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Sprinkler system wasn't installed until after the test in 2019 so I'm wondering if that has played a part.
> ...


I haven't had it tested but it's definitely hard water. My question would be will the pH level continue to increase in perpetuity if no action is taken or well it level off at some point based on the hardness of the water?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

ThickAndGreen said:


> Lawn Whisperer said:
> 
> 
> > ThickAndGreen said:
> ...


I'm guessing that will depend on what makes your water "hard". Here in the Northeast, water leaves a pinkish, orangish deposit, so I'm guessing that's iron. Disclaimer: I have never had my water tested.

Soil pH can be caused by different things - minerals in the native soil, acid rain and acidity/alkalinity of your irrigation source.

Personally, I would sit tight on any attempt to alter pH and check it again two years from now to see which direction you are going. I have a feeling it will revert in the acidic direction, but slowly. It should also be noted that your first test was 6.0 pH which isn't bad in the first place.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Deadlawn said:


> ThickAndGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Whisperer said:
> ...


That's kind of what I was thinking, I'll retest next Spring and see where I'm at. Appreciate your input.


----------

